# A fun way to play forza 3



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are looking for a fun way to play forza 3 online, try and find a game of tag..


Same rules as the school playground, someone is "it" and tries to get away from everyone else, in the meantime the rest of the room hunt you down...once you tag the person thats "it" then its your turn to run and try and hide.The person that has been "it" for the longest over the set time period wins..



Lots and lots of very big crashes and even more laughs.I invited smudge in earlier tonight for a few games and i think he enjoyed himself, hopefully he will see this thread and make his feelings felt :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Yea Wedgie was a great laugh:thumb:, something different!!!!!! 

Will deffo be up for some more tag laughs, but need to build up an appropiate car for it lol.

Perhaps we should have a detailing world tag match on the weekend

Smudge


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've only tried playing this once and it was on closed tracks, I imagine it's heaps of fun on the 'gymkhana' track.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Another mode thats fun is with two of you on fujimo hill climb, one perosn chooses a lightweight great handling slow car and the other chooses a very fast american 'cruise liner' 

Makes for great fun and very well matched races!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

A few of us off here had a great game of tag on Forza the other night.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Smudge said:


> but need to build up an appropiate car for it lol.
> 
> Perhaps we should have a detailing world tag match on the weekend
> 
> Smudge


no need to build up a car a stock RS200 does the job :thumb::thumb::thumb:

i would be up for a few tag games at the weekend,i'll find out what map we were playing on..


----------

